# Visa number from visa label



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi all

Hope its of help for people trying to find their Visa numbers in the Visa Label .










Thought will share this info with the forumembers.

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------

